# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  طراحی معماری در مهندسی نرم افزار چگونه بر روی COTSتاثیر میگذارد

## k1.technology

درود در مورد این موضوع دارم تحقیق میکنم نتونستم چیزی پیدا کنم ممنون میشم لینک یا راهنمایی کنید
طراحی معماری در مهندسی نرم افزار چگونه در مورد تصمیم گیری استفاده از مولفات COTSتاثیر میگذارد و حل میکند .

و همچنین چگونه deployment را حل میکند (معماری موقعه تحویل موضوع چگونه تاثیر میگذارد)
(اگر 3- 4 خط به زبان فارسی هم توضیح بدین ممنون میشم

----------

